# My newest "The Scavenger"



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 31, 2016)

The Scavenger is a Twisted Damascus from ADS and the pattern looks similar to their Redneck buckshot....the handle is Micarta...I cut the saw teeth on the top with a slight hollow grind the bottom knife edge is super sharp and carries all the way to the tip. If you look at the bottom pic you'll see the holster I am making for it from K-dex Thermal plastic ... I have to order some more rivets in black for it though. Going to mount a clip on the back and use black velcro strap for the knife...the bottom pic show some work in progress ...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 31, 2016)

suh-weeeet!! I like that. 

Are the teeth on the right side squished together ? Or is that just the angle of the camera?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 31, 2016)

must the pic angle they aren't squished they are all open...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 31, 2016)

Ah....I figured as much, but wanted to check...

Still sweet looking too....


----------



## robert flynt (May 31, 2016)

Pretty shallow flat grind, will it be a problem to resharpen after it has been sharpened a few times?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 31, 2016)

good point on the shallow flat grind, did not think about it .... but it has been heat treated would I still be able to change that grind? Maybe just reheat it?


----------



## MKTacop (Jun 1, 2016)

Beautiful knife!! What are the dimensions?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 1, 2016)

thanks...it is 10-1/2" in overall length with a 6 - 1/2" blade....I ground the cutting edge thinner so it can be resharpened plenty of times....


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 4, 2016)

Great blades!!


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 5, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> good point on the shallow flat grind, did not think about it .... but it has been heat treated would I still be able to change that grind? Maybe just reheat it?


I always leave my blades fairly thick to prevent warping during heat treating and regrind them to finish after the heat treat. I just dip them in water after every pass or two. As long as the blade don't get hot past the straw color you will be fine.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 5, 2016)

yep Robert that is what I did maybe not quite as hot as straw more like marigolds??? LOL


----------

